# Cabby bankrupt!



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cabby is bankrupt!










The swedish caravan builder that is:

https://translate.google.com/transl...s-for-cabby-i-kristinehamn&edit-text=&act=url

:surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you going to start a collection for me then.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not surprised if they treat the 'vans like that!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Their gimmick was to advertise the strength of construction with a Volvo (what else?) on top!!!!!!!


My dream 'van for many years......long ago!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Cabby.....there is such a thing as a silly question:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

EJB said:


> Their gimmick was to advertise the strength of construction with a Volvo (what else?) on top!!!!!!!
> 
> My dream 'van for many years......long ago!


Perhaps not a bad way of bringing your car on holiday. :surprise:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> Are you going to start a collection for me then.


Have some smileys!

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::kiss:


----------

